# Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar �Embroiderers! Sew Up Profits with Heat Printing�



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Offers Free Webinar “Embroiderers! Sew Up Profits with Heat Printing”*

In September, Transfer Express offered a free webinar showing embroiderers how to boost sales by becoming a full personalization business with the addition of heat printing. 

“Embroiderers! Sew Up Profits with Heat Printing” covered the top reasons why embroiderers add screen printing and digital heat transfer services.

Tips were provided on how to choose a heat press, how to create artwork for custom transfers, and application tips. Heat printing takes very little space, a small amount of time, and allows any embroiderer an opportunity to offer a lower cost option at a profit.

To view this webinar, go to Webinars | Transfer Express and scroll down to see this and other recent webinars offered. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

